# Fire hazard product recall



## FM William Burns (Jun 3, 2010)

*VARIOUS MAYTAG DISHWASHERS*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10255.html


----------



## FredK (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn and I just installed their product.  Works a lot better than the old ones.


----------



## beach (Jun 3, 2010)

I use mine to cook chicken and roasts


----------

